# Very upset and worried about low platelet count



## Pandoraclogau

Very upset and worried about low platelet count

I have low platelet and last count last week was 84,000.

I am starting to get very worried about this now./ I have an appoint to see a haematologist next week - what will they do? any one have any advice here? I have been told that no epidural with less than 90,000. I am also having to be induced either on the date or before due to newley diagnosed GD. I feel like its all going wrong....


----------



## Pandoraclogau

Anyone?..


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry I have no experience with this, just wanted to bump this thread in the hopes you get some help with this. XOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PurpleHaze

Hi, I have low platelets too, so I've been googling it. Apparently you can increase your platelets by eating plenty of green vegetables, organic food and whole grains. It might take a couple of months to see the effect, but hopefully that means you'll be able to have an epidural if you need it. 

I had GD in my last pregnancy, and managed to control it through diet, which wasn't easy when I was craving sweets and cake!

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. I'm sure it'll all be worth it when you see your LO! Xx


----------



## TXPeach

I have low platelet counts due to pregnancy induced Thrombocytopenia. This is my 3rd pregnancy to have low platelets. At the time of delivery, my platelets have been 104 and and 107 in the past. If platelet count is below 100, most anesthesiologists will not give an epidural due to risk of spinal bleeding. For me, this would mean a c-section with complete anesthesia. If platelets are too low, there is also a risk of a platelet transfusion.

When my labs came back with a platelet count of 107, I was sent to a hematologist. A week later, my platelets had dropped to 98 with 10 weeks left in my pregnancy. I ordered the Papaya Leaf Extract and took it for 10 days. My platelets jumped to 131!!!

The extract tastes awful, so I mixed mine in juice. The directions on the bottle say 40-60 drops 2-3 times per day. I wasn't going to count out that many drops so I did 3 half-dropperfuls (I never could get a full dropperful) once a day in juice. Also, the bottle did not say whether or not to refrigerate.

The bottle does say not to take while pregnant, but from my own research on the web, I figured it was fine in the 3rd trimester.

Update: I delivered a very healthy full term baby. After my c-section, my platelets dropped to 80K. I took about 5 doses of papaya leaf extract and my platelets jumped over 100K the next day. It works!!

Hope this helps. God Bless!


----------



## kaygeebee

hi guys,

I'm in my second pregnancy with low platelets. I also have them outside of pregnancy. The levels you guys are talking about are not dangerously low. My levels throughout pregnancy are in the 30Ks. 

Last time I had IVIG infusions from 38 weeks, which increased levels to around 60K - better but still too low for epidural / spinal etc. I was induced at 39 weeks before levels could start dropping again, and delivered naturally with no issues. 

With low platelets, the main things are, no epi, no spinal, no ventouse / forceps / fetal scalp monitoring. I was also told last time no pethadine although I could have a drug called Fentanyl. If they need to move to CS it is done under general anasthetic. If needs be they can order platelets in and give these to you in the short term to help with bleeding. Don't panic - this is something they will have done many times before. xx

I also have GD this time round and just been prescribed metformin as diet is not controlling it at the moment. :-( My plan is IVIG from 37 weeks and induce at 39 again but that might change if the GD isn't controlled. :-?

Good luck mamas!! xx


----------

